# Mini Cooper S OR 335i via ED?



## SwampDaddy (Jun 2, 2006)

Right now I'm planning on doing a 335i via ED this October; yet, I like the Mini (although seems a bit under-powered), and I think that getting one of the last 2006 models (or an MC40) could be a good buy. Also, the car payment would be less.... and, more of a unique car.

Anyway, any thoughts about the 335i vs. MCS?

Is there a ED option for Mini? I assume not.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

335i all the way because you can't get a Mini S via ED. Plus the 335i is a hell of a lot more car for the money.:thumbup:


----------



## trick50 (Aug 5, 2006)

robertbroussard said:


> Right now I'm planning on doing a 335i via ED this October; yet, I like the Mini (although seems a bit under-powered), and I think that getting one of the last 2006 models (or an MC40) could be a good buy. Also, the car payment would be less.... and, more of a unique car.
> 
> Anyway, any thoughts about the 335i vs. MCS?
> 
> ...


ummmm335i all the wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
Two different classes all together Mini's are cool but you will def get tired of it quick.


----------



## SwampDaddy (Jun 2, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Okay, I really want to do the ED... I will stick with my original plans.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## DINANized3 (Sep 17, 2006)

Definatly get 335i mmmm... twin turbos spooling up.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

You can no longer order a Mini, you'd have to buy one off the lot, which is not a good idea. 

Both cars would be fun in their own way - 300 lb-ft of torque can make an otherwise slightly bland car a lot of fun. 

ED is such a great experience that I'd go with the ED. You want a small car, do it again when the 235i comes out.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

I assume, Dawg, that you mean you can no longer order a MINI because of the change-over in the models. This will last for a month or so. Once that line switch has been completed, it will be back to business as usual.

I had a MINI and it is FUN EVERYDAY...every single day. The poster above who said that you would get tired of it "def quick" obviously never owned one. You will look forward to driving it hard like a banshee everyday and then it will berate you for not pushing harder. It doesn't have as much power as a 3er, but my MINI 115 hp would beat the pants off of my current 325ci sport. They would be no way I could keep up with it on corners.

What you should do, as a matter of fact, HAVE to do when considering a MINI purchase is to go test drive one. That will tell you what you need to know. It is truly a special car and the driving experience is unlike anything out there, including anything with a Roundel.


----------



## Call (Oct 16, 2006)

This is my first post after registering a few minutes ago. The MINI topic is a great love of mine so I just had to jump in. I have owned 6 MINIS in the past year and a half. Bought and sold some to help some people out but have retained a very special MCS Cabrio I effectionately call "Paris". Most of the MINI community think their cars are special because they make them that way...very personalized. I can tell you most do not "get tired" of their MINIS. Our AtlantaMINIS club is some 600 strong and growing every week. Being a very active family helps keep the interest up, I'm sure for some, but if Paris and I were the only two on the road we would always be having a great time!

Having said all that, I will be adding to the stable with an 07 335i coupe this week. So I guess I'll have to split my time with them both. To me they will be two different monsters to enjoy in their own special way.

I do have to add our AtlantaMINIS group usually kick some serious Bimmer butt during the BMWCCA autox's at the Gwinnett County Fairgrounds!

I'll be seeing more of you guys here on the bimmerfest board just as soon as I pick up "BBOOP".

Call


----------



## gtt1920 (Aug 12, 2004)

I agree with Motown. There is no doubt that a significant difference exists between a 3er and a MINI...but each has their own set of pluses and minuses.

It's to the point that when I take my 330 in for service, i request to have a MINI Cooper S loaner. The way that car feels, rides, shifts, corners and sounds (love the supercharger whine) is pretty f-ing sweet. plus, i really don't like the E90's, anyway.


----------

